# JR Alternatives Cohiba Siglo IV Cigar Review - awesome everyday cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

work near jr in whippany, nj. tried out a bunch of their cuban alts trying to find a good everyday cigar. loved this one. smoking one right now. (u...

Read the full review here: JR Alternatives Cohiba Siglo IV Cigar Review - awesome everyday cigar


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

i've wondered about the alternatives myself. a friend who has tried some said he didn't the ones he tried were clones. i'll have to ask him which ones and post the information


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've heard some pretty positive things about JR Alt. I know I love their Ultimate cigars so why wouldnt these be good?


----------

